# 2 Bed Rental Market in Dublin



## phoenix_n (19 Jul 2006)

Looking into the rental market at the moment for a 2 bed.

So far in prospect hill in finglas (or glasnevin) you can get a 2 bed for advertised 1200 although i think i could get it down to 1000. 

Rockfield over in Dundrum are advertising for 1400 but probably could get it for 1200.

Ongar are quoting 1,100 but i am sure you could get it for less than 1000.

Any one else notice where the best deals on a 2 bed rental are these days ?


----------



## southsideboy (19 Jul 2006)

Depends how you define a good deal. Ongar is cheap at a 1000 but then again its not a very desirable area and its in the middle of nowhere so the extra 200 would be worth it for Dundrum.  Its so convenient. I'm not sure if its still the same but I know there was a flood of rental apartments in Bushy Park house in Terenure and although figures like 1300/1400 were be advertised for a 2bed, I know of one that has been rented for 1100.


----------



## SidTheDweeb (19 Jul 2006)

I've been looking at _dublin city centre_ *2 bed* rentals for a wee while now... this is the figures I have from daft advertisements so far...

8/June
Total up to €2k = 108 

1k and less: 6
1k - 1.1k: 8
1.1k - 1.2k: 10
1.2k - 1.3k: 22
1.3k - 1.4k: 30
1.4k - 2k: 32

________________________________________________________
18/June
Total up to €2k =  120 

1k and less: 0
1k - 1.1k: 7
1.1k - 1.2k: 15
1.2k - 1.3k: 30
1.3k - 1.4k: 29
1.4k - 2k: 39

________________________________________________________
23/June
Total up to €2k = 123

1k and less: 2
1k - 1.1k: 7
1.1k - 1.2k: 9
1.2k - 1.3k: 28
1.3k - 1.4k: 33
1.4k - 2k: 44


________________________________________________________
26/June
Total up to €2k = 126

1k and less: 4
1k - 1.1k: 8
1.1k - 1.2k: 11
1.2k - 1.3k: 27
1.3k - 1.4k: 33
1.4k - 2k: 43

________________________________________________________
03/July
Total up to €2k =  135

1k and less: 5
1k - 1.1k: 8
1.1k - 1.2k: 14
1.2k - 1.3k: 25
1.3k - 1.4k: 32
1.4k - 2k: 51

________________________________________________________
06/July
Total up to €2k = 159

1k and less: 4
1k - 1.1k: 8
1.1k - 1.2k: 23
1.2k - 1.3k: 32
1.3k - 1.4k: 39
1.4k - 2k: 53

________________________________________________________
19/July
Total up to €2k = 157

1k and less: 6
1k - 1.1k: 7
1.1k - 1.2k: 19
1.2k - 1.3k: 26
1.3k - 1.4k: 43
1.4k - 2k: 56

Make of that what you will. I'm not sure anything can be read into it as don't have historical figures


----------

